# Lil Bella



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I got lil Bella only a few short weeks ago and she quickly became my favorite with her winning personality and amusing quirks. She didn't grow as fast or as big as her sis but she had a heart to match. She passed suddenly and of unknown causes.. maybe because she was the runt. 

RIP lil Bella - 2/21/08


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

So sorry... She was a cute little girl. Rest in peace!


----------

